# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Un documento muy interesante

## Jonasino

Red Electrica española acaba de publicar el Avance del informe del Sistema Eléctrico Español 2015

    Balance eléctrico, potencia instalada y red de transporte
    Sistema peninsular
    Sistemas no peninsulares
    Glosario

Fecha de publicación: 
18.12.2015

Contiene tres pdf que pueden descargarse en las siguientes direcciones:

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...trico_2015.pdf

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...rales_2015.pdf

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...ineas_2015.pdf

Son los datos rabiosamente actualizados con todo lo relacionado con la producción, demanda y distribución de energía eléctrica en España.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-dic-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias Jonasino por los documentos. Me son de gran utilidad.

Pensaba que habrían terminado ya la nueva línea de 400 hasta Guillena, veo que no, sólo hasta la sub. de Brovales

----------

